# How to keep her off the couch at night.



## Collins (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey guys so i have a 17 month old named Schatzy. She has always been crated at night or generally when i leave the house and is very good with it. She gets plenty of exercise and train (recently started schutzhund) . I have a quick question im not sure how to tackle this.

I recently have moved and on my own, i work days and off evenings and weekends. I started leaving her out of her crate at night and crating her during the day, giving her the choice whether to go in or not. she generally starts off in there, than lays in the family and on the couch...this is my issue. I do Not let her go on the couch and she listens when i am home. At night now i have noticed hair on the couch in the morning means she has been laying there...i know the best choice is not to give her the option at all meaning crate her at night and during the day until i get home..

Does anyone else have any suggestions and or tips? maybe block off path to the couch? But when i take away whatever is blocking her at night eventually..will she not go on the couch?

unfortunately she has been on the couch when i used to live with the folks..sorry for any none information and or spelling mistakes and i writing this quickly before i go out with her.

thank you
ryan


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I put a baby gate on my couch. If i didn't, all my dogs would be sleeping on my couch. you can give that a try. I also put a baby gate on my chair. They also love my ottoman.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyway you can close her in your bedroom with you at night? My boys have their dog beds on the floor next to the foot of my bed and stay in my room with me overnight.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Laundry baskets turned upside down on the couch worked for a friend of mine.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We have a newer chair I don't want dogs on so I have it covered with aluminum foil. They don't touch it and eventually I'll start to remove it while I'm home and just correct them if they try to get on.


----------

